# Switching from Cytomel to a generic



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

I just can't afford to pay for the brand name Cytomel. My insurance company won't cover it but they will cover generic. Have any of you switched from brand to generic? I am hoping this won't be a big deal......but I know it will


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimis said:


> I just can't afford to pay for the brand name Cytomel. My insurance company won't cover it but they will cover generic. Have any of you switched from brand to generic? I am hoping this won't be a big deal......but I know it will


Cytomel is expensive. I have taken it when Armour was off the market.

And this makes me think that you might be better off to get your doc to put you on Armour. I pay at Sam's Club $53 for a 3 month supply of 1 grain tablets. That is 300 1 grain tablets. I am on 3 1/2 grains per day.

Consider this. I am not pushing product. It just makes sense.


----------



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

Andros said:


> Cytomel is expensive. I have taken it when Armour was off the market.
> 
> And this makes me think that you might be better off to get your doc to put you on Armour. I pay at Sam's Club $53 for a 3 month supply of 1 grain tablets. That is 300 1 grain tablets. I am on 3 1/2 grains per day.
> 
> Consider this. I am not pushing product. It just makes sense.


Ok I thought that Armour was no good after being reformulated in 2009 because of one of the inactive ingredients was binding to the hormone and making it unusable. I am planning on doing a combo of Erfa Thyroid (from canada) and T3 at the end of this month. This is what my brain has come up with.....I can take away the synthetic T4 (on 25mcg Synthroid) and replace it with an equal amout of the T4 in erfa. I will also take away enough of the Cytomel to equal the t3 I will be getting in the dose of erfa so it is the exact same amounts of T4 and T3 I am taking now...Just coming from a different source. Did that make sence to you? Now I really would like your opinion on what you think about that logic...lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimis said:


> Ok I thought that Armour was no good after being reformulated in 2009 because of one of the inactive ingredients was binding to the hormone and making it unusable. I am planning on doing a combo of Erfa Thyroid (from canada) and T3 at the end of this month. This is what my brain has come up with.....I can take away the synthetic T4 (on 25mcg Synthroid) and replace it with an equal amout of the T4 in erfa. I will also take away enough of the Cytomel to equal the t3 I will be getting in the dose of erfa so it is the exact same amounts of T4 and T3 I am taking now...Just coming from a different source. Did that make sence to you? Now I really would like your opinion on what you think about that logic...lol


I love the new filler in Armour. It absorbs much faster and better!

LOL!! Well, if you must know..................that is way too complicated of a plan. Thyroid® mfg. by Erfa of Canada "is" dessicated thyroid containing T4 and T3 so why one would want to tinker with the ratio is interesting to me.

http://thyroid.erfa.net/index.php?o...d=1:welcome-to-thyroidr&catid=4:info1&lang=en

And the protocul would be to start on 1/4 grain or 1/2 grain at the most, get labs every 8 weeks and have the doctor titrate by 1/4 grain as needed. This can take some time but well worth the effort.

The same is true for Armour.

Let us all know what you decide!


----------



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

Andros, How could I just stop taking all my replacement hormones and switch to such a small dose? I would feel so horrible for so long and it would take forever to reach my full replacement dose. I currently take 25mcg of synthroid and 70mcg cytomel....could you imagine how it would feel to just stop that....all that T3....you know? I thought this would be good because I could switch over to the natural a little at a time without that huge drop in the begining. This is just what is in my head...I don't know if I am right. About the Armour....I never even gave it a try because I heard it wasn't good anymore. Maybe I should give it a try before I spend all that money on a Canadian drug.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimis said:


> Andros, How could I just stop taking all my replacement hormones and switch to such a small dose? I would feel so horrible for so long and it would take forever to reach my full replacement dose. I currently take 25mcg of synthroid and 70mcg cytomel....could you imagine how it would feel to just stop that....all that T3....you know? I thought this would be good because I could switch over to the natural a little at a time without that huge drop in the begining. This is just what is in my head...I don't know if I am right. About the Armour....I never even gave it a try because I heard it wasn't good anymore. Maybe I should give it a try before I spend all that money on a Canadian drug.


How about posting your most recent lab results with the ranges so we can have a look.

As discussed prior, 70 mcg. of T3 is one hefty dose.

You would have to take 8 grains of Armour to get 72 mcgs. of T3 and THAT would be very expensive. Just about the same for Thyroid®

This is a new thread and I don't remember your original medical history as to why you are on so much Cytomel.


----------

